# 1/350 PL Enterprise/STIII self-destruct custom



## Hotshot (Oct 3, 2006)

As fun as this thread was ( http://www.therpf.com/index.php?showtopic=120049 ) over at the RPF, I thought a few of you might appreciate this(duh)!

I had a half finished PL E sitting around collecting dust, and when the Cristies' Auction photo's came out, I decided not to toss the model, and instead, use it as stress killer.

It started with a decent ILM (colors, not qualitiy :lol ) paint job, and later had some STII damage added as a demo, and it progressed from there. Enjoy, and for some history, be sure to hit up the RPF thread to watch it's evolution.


























She's headed to http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=015&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=250090393738&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

That is a cool Build!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My god, Bones, what have you done!?

btw, html code doesn't work on most bboards, including this one.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Most excellent work! I hope it does well.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

My God Bones, what have I done?

What you had to do. What you always do. Turn death in to a fighting chance for awesome modeling...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

SCHWEEET!!! :thumbsup: Really nice work there!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice, love this buildup. Great work. Man I haven't watched star trek 3 for a while maybe I'll put it in tomorrow one of my days off  .


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool! I really like the detail in the destroyed portions of the saucer. You put a lot of work into that, and it shows. The painted scorches are also top-notch.


----------



## Hotshot (Oct 3, 2006)

The photo album's up. Here you can see very detailed images if anyone else ever want's to build one too.
http://tk386.com/aws/Battle_Damaged_Enterprise/index.html


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice, I like this one a lot.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That build up really blows me away! 

Great work--especially the aforementioned detailing! I like the colors for the framework you included--just what you'd expect to see. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hotshot (Oct 3, 2006)

Auction didn't sell, so if anyone's intersted in making an offer, let me know.
Thanks!


----------

